# Whey protein isolate or concentrate?



## swolesearcher (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey brothers what kind of proteins do you use?  i used to take the 100% isolate but i realized that it`s not worth it because i get same results with the concentrate..


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 4, 2013)

I've just gotten into Optimum's hydro whey.  No carbs (maybe 2) so GH stays elevated post workout to help burn fat then in my case, 25 minutes later after some PWO cardio, I do some carbs.  Other times, I use whey isolate.  This method I got from George Farah and is applicable during a precontest/prep phase.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 4, 2013)

The Grim Repper said:


> I've just gotten into Optimum's hydro whey.  No carbs (maybe 2) so GH stays elevated post workout to help burn fat then in my case, 25 minutes later after some PWO cardio, I do some carbs.  Other times, I use whey isolate.  This method I got from George Farah and is applicable during a precontest/prep phase.



yeah i`ve seen a seminar of George with Kai Greene and he was talking about that... i`m currently using optimum nutrition 100% whey gold standard... i think they`re fine... some hydro in there too... but as soon as i got some extra money i will definetely try hydro whey


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 5, 2013)

MoFo said:


> yeah i`ve seen a seminar of George with Kai Greene and he was talking about that... i`m currently using optimum nutrition 100% whey gold standard... i think they`re fine... some hydro in there too... but as soon as i got some extra money i will definetely try hydro whey



Yeah, I use the gold pretty much myself.  I tell ya, it's super expensive, but I used to use AST VP2 strictly and dude, it seemed to be amazing with recovery and growth.  Too steep now in price for me though.  $50 for 2 lbs., no thanks.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 5, 2013)

You guys can save a few bucks and use True Nutrition's debitterized hydro isolate. 

Concentrate also tends to have more lactose so those with an intolerance may have issues. Additionally, isolate gets absorbed faster, thus spiking protein synthesis faster. Hydro isolate is even better.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 5, 2013)

The Grim Repper said:


> Yeah, I use the gold pretty much myself.  I tell ya, it's super expensive, but I used to use AST VP2 strictly and dude, it seemed to be amazing with recovery and growth.  Too steep now in price for me though.  $50 for 2 lbs., no thanks.



you can find AST VP2 on bodybuilding.com for $35 for 2 lbs... i`ll give it a try maybe but still too expensive for me..


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 5, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> You guys can save a few bucks and use True Nutrition's debitterized hydro isolate.
> 
> Concentrate also tends to have more lactose so those with an intolerance may have issues. Additionally, isolate gets absorbed faster, thus spiking protein synthesis faster. Hydro isolate is even better.



thanks bro for your advice, i just checked their website and it looks amazing.. i sent em an email asking for international shipping because i live in europe unfortunately


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 5, 2013)

MoFo said:


> thanks bro for your advice, i just checked their website and it looks amazing.. i sent em an email asking for international shipping because i live in europe unfortunately



Dude, that is bummer. I know shipping is not too hot to Europe.  

An alternative to a hydrolyzed protein if you are using this during training would be to use straight EAAs and some extra BCAAs.  You will still that fast uptake of amino acids (actually di and tri peptides in hydrolyzed proteins are taken up faster than straight free form EAAs) and then slam a shake after or use a smaller amount of hydro protein and add in some EAAs.  

I use a mix of EAAs and pepto-pro intra workout. 

I was looking around for you guys in Europe and dymatize ISO 100 is a hydro isolate and less expensive than others.  Maybe you can check that one out at a local shop.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 5, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Dude, that is bummer. I know shipping is not too hot to Europe.
> 
> An alternative to a hydrolyzed protein if you are using this during training would be to use straight EAAs and some extra BCAAs.  You will still that fast uptake of amino acids (actually di and tri peptides in hydrolyzed proteins are taken up faster than straight free form EAAs) and then slam a shake after or use a smaller amount of hydro protein and add in some EAAs.
> 
> ...



thanks alot brother, i`ll look for dymatize iso 100 from my online supplier. with EAAs do you mean the complete aminoacids? sorry but english it`s not my first language


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 5, 2013)

Synthetek's SynthePURE Whey Isolate is what I have been using for a very long time now and love it!

You can clearly see the comparisons to different brands of protein powders here:

http://www.anasci.org/vB/synthetek-...comparison-how-much-protein-your-protein.html


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 5, 2013)

MoFo said:


> thanks alot brother, i`ll look for dymatize iso 100 from my online supplier. with EAAs do you mean the complete aminoacids? sorry but english it`s not my first language



Essential amino acids - These are the ones your body cannot produce on its own so you need to get them externally (food and/or supplements)

Although BCAAs (Leucine, isoleucine and valine) and particularly leucine are the main catalysts for musle protein synthesis, having all EAAs has been shown to exhibit a synergystic effect on the protein synthetic response within the muscle.

However, studies have shown that including complete protein sources with both essential and non-essential amino acids (e.g. a protein powder) will elevate protein synthesis for a period much longer than just having EAAs, so in fact, non-EAAs do play role is muscle building.

Anasci, comparing synthepure whey isolate to a hydrolyzed protein is kind of like comparing apples to oranges.  An isolate is not going to have the di and tri peptides like a hydro protein, so to be fair, you need to compare hydrolyzed protein to hydrolyzed protein and isolates to isolates.  No matter how pure synthetek's protein is, it will not have the di and tri peptides of a hydro protein.  Not trying to be rude, just making sure the facts are clear.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 8, 2013)

So hydro whey is same as 520 whey right and all isolates are lactose free correct? I'm lactose intolerant and use 520 or ionized whey when $ is available. Ib


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 9, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> So hydro whey is same as 520 whey right and all isolates are lactose free correct? I'm lactose intolerant and use 520 or ionized whey when $ is available. Ib



yes it should be correct. maybe you wanted someone else to answer but no one came. lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks mofo..↑ ..I like to learn ..


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 9, 2013)

ironbuilt said:


> thanks mofo..↑ ..i like to learn ..


----------

